

To Solve a Social Problem, You Need More Than a Theory - drakaal
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/11/jpal-randomized-trials/?mbid=synd_gfdn_bgfb

======
drakaal
I really love that they had the strength of will to do science before they did
philanthropy.

Often when trying to solve a hard social problem we just do what we think is
intuitive. Raise the Minimum wage, cause the problem is people don't make
enough, so if they make more it will be better. Then we find out that there is
inflation and we only made the problem better in the short term.

